# Best places to buy equipment?



## caffeineriot87 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, managed to fix the photo thing-and here's a question. What's everyone's recommendations for places/companies to buy equipment? We typically use City Theatrical, but I'm always open to suggestions. Thanks!

~KDH.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 8, 2008)

I just created a new collaborative article to try to answer this common question once and for all. If you are thinking about responding to this post with some dealer ideas please go add to the collaborative article instead. 
The "Best" dealer to buy equipment from.


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 8, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> I just created a new collaborative article to try to answer this common question once and for all. If you are thinking about responding to this post with some dealer ideas please go add to the collaborative article instead.
> The "Best" dealer to buy equipment from.



Depends on where you live.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 8, 2008)

Please go to my collaborative article and add your state and your recommendations for local dealers to the list at the bottom.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 8, 2008)

caffeineriot87 said:


> Ok, managed to fix the photo thing-and here's a question. What's everyone's recommendations for places/companies to buy equipment? We typically use City Theatrical, but I'm always open to suggestions. Thanks!
> 
> ~KDH.



If you are referring to City Theatrical Inc. (CTI), they do not sell to end users directly, so you must actually buy their products through a dealer.


----------

